# Freshwater clams...



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

So I've heard that freshwater clams will help your filtration, and even lower your nitrate levels... Does anyone know if this is true? I have not been able to find very much info online regarding this. 

-Flynn


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've always read that FW clams are a challenge to keep in captivity because they need pristine water and an abundance of micro-organisms to feed upon. Some species also have a parasitic larval stage where they attach themselves to the gill fillaments of fish (which can suffocate the host).


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I have heard that about the parasitic larval stage, too. Scary to think of, isn't it... I'll definitely find out exactly which species go through that stage, and avoid them.

What I've read about the way they feed and filter water seems almost too good to be true, though. From what I've read, they lower nitrates and remove small particles from the water making it cleaner and healthier for fish. I _*don't*_ know if it's true or not, which is why I was asking about it.

I also wonder if my clown loaches would try to eat them. Or any of my other fish, for that matter.

-Flynn


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Clams need water free of nitrogenous wastes and other toxins, but yet still full of particulate food.
Pretty much all of them have a Glochidia stage, which is parasitic on fish. You won't be able to avoid it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

my lfs has clams in the tanks with their plants, i thought that was pretty neat, but the thought of it attaching to our fishies gills...no way!!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I dion't have any and don't want any either. They may be great for cleaning up your water but if they die (and they will sooner or later) you won't really be able to tell and then they can pollute the water really bad. Of course the fish may eat them before that gets too bad. I prefer the Singapore Wood shrimp, a filter shrimp that also cleans up the water and if he dies it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a freshwater clamin my 30 gallon and its doin well. i havn't seen any problems with it. i got it wild from a lake in new hampshiere. and u can tell when they die. they usually have their shells open with their filter things goin and if they're closed...then they're probably dead.


----------

